# 120 hz



## harryontour (19. November 2011)

moin
muss man wirklich 120 fps halten um den effeckt eines 120 hz monitors zu erreichen?
ich meine, wenn ich neue spiele wie battlefield 3 z.b. spiele, dann komm ich ja nie im leben auf 120 fps
auser mit sli / crossfire oder auf low settings.

mfg


----------



## Sirsalem (19. November 2011)

Ne. Die 120fps sind sind zwar auch bilder pro sekunde die aber von der Graka berechnet werden. Die 120Hz ist die Frequenz mit der der Moni das Bild neu darstellt. . Also 120 mal in der Sekunde. Hat deine Graka also nur 30fps, stellt der Moni diese 120 mal in der Sekunde dar. 

Mal grob gesagt.

Edit: Oder meinst du den 3D Effekt? Dann halbiert sich zwar die fps des spiels um ungefähr die hälfte, da die Graka zwei bilder anzeigen muss. Hat aber glaub ich auch nix mit der Hz zu tun.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (19. November 2011)

*120 hz + 120 fps*

Im PCGHardwareMagazin gab es mal einen ausführlichen Artikel und in Spielen(Shooter etc.) benötigt man tatsächlich 100 fps oder mehr, um den Vorteil von einem 120 hz Monitor nutzen zu können. Da wird dann auch empfohlen, die Details in z.B.: BC2 zu senken, um auf die fps zu kommen.

Anders unter Windows, da merkst du z.B.: beim Bewegen von Fenstern einen sauberen Bildaufbau und Schrift wird lesbar, die unter 60 hz "verschmiert".

Edit: Ein 60 hz-Monitor benötigt auch seine 60 fps, um ein für die Technik optimales Bild darstellen zu können.
FPS-Würfel - A Visual Comparison
Und wie man selbst am 60 fps-Würfel sieht, der sich insgesamt viel flüssiger als der 30 fps-Würfel bewegt, verschmiert die schnelle Drehung. Mit einem 120 hz-Monitor und einem 120 fps-Würfel verschmiert wahrscheinlich fast nichts mehr.


----------



## DocErle (19. November 2011)

*AW: 120 hz + 120 fps*

...mal völlig abgesehen von fps und auch von dem was auch immer Du grade auf dem Monitor (bzw. PC) anschaust,...
denke ich, 
das allein schon zb. beim lesen dieses Forums, es dir deine Augen danken werden ...wenn das Bild öfters in der Sekunde erneuert (aufgebaut) wird.


Ist vieleicht bissel weit weg hergeholt...  aber bei TV's  war auch mal große Werbung für "nur" 100Hz, ..neue LED's-TV machen mal locker 400Hz und mehr.
Soweit mir bekannt hat man ja erst ein "stehendes/ruhiges" Bild ab min. 50Hz.
(_die dein "jetzt" Monitor sicherlich macht, auch wenn in BF3  zb.nur 20fps stehen_) 



Von daher (_wie gesagt_) werden es dir, vorallem Abends die Augen echt danken, wenn Sie nicht nur druch eine Zimmerlampe beim Stunden langen betrachen/spielen druch mehr Hz unterstütz werden.


Rede mal mit Leuten, die vom Beruf her, den ganzen Tag/Woche(n)  davor sitzen,   ...wie Sie über Kopfschmerzen klagen, ...wenn sie einen "alten"/schlechten Monitor haben.
(das kommt nicht nur allein vom Job her *gg*)


*Ps.*
Sparen ist recht schön und gut... aber evtl. nicht am falschen Ende  
Und Du hast (leider) NUR 2.Augen im Leben.


MfG


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. November 2011)

*AW: 120 hz + 120 fps*



DocErle schrieb:


> ...mal völlig abgesehen von fps und auch von dem was auch immer Du grade auf dem Monitor (bzw. PC) anschaust,...
> denke ich,
> das allein schon zb. beim lesen dieses Forums, es dir deine Augen danken werden ...wenn das Bild öfters in der Sekunde erneuert (aufgebaut) wird.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist leider ein Absoluter Blödsinn 

Beim *Lesen eines Textes* auf einem TFT ist es vollkommen egal ob der Monitor 1 Hz oder 100000Hz Bildwiederholfrequenz hat.
Das von CRTs bekannte Flimmern bei statischem Inhalt gibts an LCD-Bildschirmen nicht mehr denn das Bild wird nicht neu aufgebaut denn die Kristalle behalten ihre Ausrichtungbei wenn sich am Bildschirminhalt nichts ändert - Ergo --> kein Flimmern.

Nur wenn sich was bewegt merkt man den Unterschied in der Bildwiederholfrequenz.


----------



## Pixy (20. November 2011)

> Ist vieleicht bissel weit weg hergeholt...  aber bei TV's  war auch mal  große Werbung für "nur" 100Hz, ..neue LED's-TV machen mal locker 400Hz  und mehr.
> Soweit mir bekannt hat man ja erst ein "stehendes/ruhiges" Bild ab min. 50Hz.



400Hz bringt nur reichlich gar nix, da selbst jede Blue Ray in Full HD nur mit 24Hz arbeitet.
Was bringen mir also 100Hz oder 400Hz, wenn die ganzen Filme auf einer Blue Ray nur mit 24Hz arbeiten, leider nix.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. November 2011)

Pixy schrieb:
			
		

> 400Hz bringt nur reichlich gar nix, da selbst jede Blue Ray in Full HD nur mit 24Hz arbeitet.
> Was bringen mir also 100Hz oder 400Hz, wenn die ganzen Filme auf einer Blue Ray nur mit 24Hz arbeiten, leider nix.



So ganz stimmt das nicht, denn diese Fernseher bieten meistens die Möglichkeit die Bilder einer BD (oder das Fernsehbild) auf 48, 96. usw. hochzurechnen. Dadurch verschwindet dann das 24 Hz ruckeln, ist rein optisch aber eher geschmackkssache, weil der "Kino-Look" verloren geht.


----------



## Pixy (20. November 2011)

Mmh, ok, wusste ich ja nicht, aber im Grunde ist das momentan alles nur gerede in meinen Augen.
Die sollen sich erst mal im Format einig werden, da es genug Filme gibt, die selbst auf einem 16:9 Fernseher Balken haben, weil Filme teilweise ein 21:9 Format haben.


----------



## HitmanFan (20. November 2011)

Also lohnt sich ein 120hz Monitor nicht wirklich, wenn ich bei Battlefield nur so ca. 50 FPS schaffe? 

Battlefield kommt mir auch bei 60 FPS auf meinem jetzigen 60Hz nicht wirklich flüssig vor,
die Frage ist ob ein 120hz Montior da einen Vorteil bringen würde?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (20. November 2011)

HitmanFan schrieb:


> Battlefield kommt mir auch bei 60 FPS auf meinem jetzigen 60Hz nicht wirklich flüssig vor



Minimale fps = 60 fps? Dann sollte(je nach Auflösung) sich das Spiel mit 60 hz schon flüssig anfühlen, nur im Detail wird das Bild bei schnellen Bewegungen etwas "verzerrt", was aber eigentlich nicht als "ruckeln" bezeichnet werden kann.
Mit höheren Einstellungen werden die fps unter 50 oder 40 fallen und das kann dann nicht gleichmäßig flüssig wirken - egal ob 60 hz oder 120 hz Monitor.

Ansonsten hätte ich bei der Entscheidung auch so meine Probleme, da ich im Singleplayer gerne V-Sync nutze und die fps ebenfalls der hz entsprechen müssten.

Edit Deine Signatur stimmt nicht mit den hinterlegten Daten überein.


----------



## HitmanFan (21. November 2011)

Stimmt, hab mittlerweile eine GTX 570 und nen i7 2600k verbaut. 

Hatte allerdings keine Zeit (Lust) mein Sys-Profile zu aktualisieren... ^^

Sobald ich bei BF3 alles auf Ultra etc. stelle, merkt man schon ein ziemlich deutliches Ruckeln, was wohl aber an den ~45FPS liegt. 

Stelle ich das ganze hier und da ein wenig runter und lasse ansonsten alles zum großteil auf Ultra, hab ich je nach Levelabschnitt so zwischen 55~60 FPS.

Und selbst die kommen mir nicht wirklich flüssig vor, mit meinen 60 Hz.
Vielleicht bin ich da auch nur zu empfindlich...

Das heißt also, dass 60 und 120 Hz rein gar keinen unterschied machen, wenn die FPS-Zahl bei 55~60 bleibt?


----------



## harryontour (23. November 2011)

> Das heißt also, dass 60 und 120 Hz rein gar keinen unterschied machen, wenn die FPS-Zahl bei 55~60 bleibt?



ja das interressiert mich auch immer noch.
das war ja die frage von anfang an, aber irgendwie schliddern die leute dran vorbei^^


----------



## Own3r (23. November 2011)

> Das heißt also, dass 60 und 120 Hz rein gar keinen unterschied machen, wenn die FPS-Zahl bei 55~60 bleibt?


Richtig, da die reelle Bildausgabe der Grafikkarte zum Beispiel nur 60 FPS beträgt. 

Der Monitor kann zwar bis zu 120FPS (Hz) darstellen, aber dafür muss die im Spiel/Anwendung erreichten FPS ≤ 120 sein, um den Vorteil eines 120Hz Monitors ausnutzen zu können.


----------



## Pixy (23. November 2011)

> Ne. Die 120fps sind sind zwar auch bilder pro sekunde die aber von der  Graka berechnet werden. Die 120Hz ist die Frequenz mit der der Moni das  Bild neu darstellt. . Also 120 mal in der Sekunde. Hat deine Graka also  nur 30fps, stellt der Moni diese 120 mal in der Sekunde dar.
> 
> Mal grob gesagt.


Ich denke das ist richtig oder!?!


----------



## croaky (24. November 2011)

Gerade für die, die alte EgoShooter Spielen und vorallem Multiplayer sind 120hz Monitore von grossem nutzen. 
Ich z.B liebe Schnelle Spiele sowieso Shooter etwas besseres als 120hz hätte mir nicht pasieren können! ich hatte jahrelang ein crt weil ich einfach nicht mit den scheiss TFT's zocken konnte
verschmierte Bilder, schattenbilder, Schlieren ect...

Kauf dir ein Günstigen 120hz.. dann bist du auf der sicheren Kurve


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. November 2011)

croaky schrieb:


> Gerade für die, die alte EgoShooter Spielen und vorallem Multiplayer sind 120hz Monitore von grossem nutzen.
> Ich z.B liebe Schnelle Spiele sowieso Shooter etwas besseres als 120hz hätte mir nicht pasieren können! ich hatte jahrelang ein crt weil ich einfach nicht mit den scheiss TFT's zocken konnte
> verschmierte Bilder, schattenbilder, Schlieren ect...
> 
> Kauf dir ein Günstigen 120hz.. dann bist du auf der sicheren Kurve


 
Das macht aber nur Sinn wenn er bereit ist bei vielen Spielen auf Bildqualität & AA zu verzichten.
Denn zeig mir mal nen Rechner der z.B. Battlefield 3, Metro 2033, Crysis 1/2 etc. mit max Details & AA viel mehr als 60 FPS erreicht.

Ich rede jetzt von modernen Spielen - nicht von ollen Kamellen wie CS Source.
Und auch nicht von spielen mit mittelmäßiger Grafik wie MW3.


----------



## Pixy (24. November 2011)

Also ich tendiere ja immer noch zu der Antwort in meinem vorherigem Post.
Da ich seit geraumer Zeit 120Hz nutze, kann ich nur sagen, zb. in Fallout New Vegas ist das Bild sichtbar ruhiger und auch vom Fadenkreuz besser als auf 60Hz.

Evtl. bilde ich mir das ja nur ein, aber ich habe hin und her geschaltet, und lieber noch andere Meinungen eingeholt, und es war sichtbar klarer.
Und ich komme nicht über 60FPS.

Schon gar nicht mit meinem alten Schinken hier.
Und auch in COD MW3 habe ich einen merkbaren Unterschied.

Deswegen kann es nicht hinkommen, dass 120Hz nur dann was bringen, wenn man 120FPS mitbringt.
Die alten Röhren hatten auch alle 120Hz und Ihr wollt mir wohl nicht klar machen, dass damals jeder 120FPS übrig hatte.

Fakt ist, egal worin, ich komme selten über 60FPS und merke dennoch einen positiven Unterschied im Vergleich zu 60Hz.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (24. November 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Die alten Röhren hatten auch alle 120Hz und Ihr wollt mir wohl nicht klar machen, dass damals jeder 120FPS übrig hatte.


 Röhre ist ja eine ganz andere Technik und soweit mir bekannt, bzgl Bilddarstellung besser bzw. schneller als die lahmen Kristalle eines TFTs.  120 hz TFT kommt dem aber schon entgegen und ist bei entsprechenden fps + schnelle Bewegungen deutlich sauberer als 60 hz tft. Profispieler würden trotzdem auf Röhre setzen und erst ab 100 fps kommt beim 120 hz tft richtig Freude auf - soweit der Bericht im PCGH-Magazin.


----------



## Sirsalem (24. November 2011)

Warum wollt ihr die FPS mit den Hz voneinander abhängig machen? Das eine hat mit dem Andere nix zu tun. Die Hz beziehen sich nur auf den Moni und nicht auf die Graka. Natürlich mag es sein das 120FPS mit einem 120Hz Moni besser zusammen harmonieren als weniger Fps aber das ist nur Bonus. Früher (lol) hatten die Fernseher auch nur 50Hz obwohl die filme nur 24-25Fps hatten. Und da sagte niemand was von ruckeln. Egal wie wenig Fps die Graka hat ist es angenehmer sie mit 120Hz als mit 60Hz zu sehen.

Also zur Frage


harryontour schrieb:


> moin
> muss man wirklich 120 fps halten um den effeckt eines 120 hz monitors zu erreichen?


muss die Antwort nein lauten!



Own3r schrieb:


> Richtig, da die reelle Bildausgabe der Grafikkarte zum Beispiel nur 60 FPS beträgt.
> Der Monitor kann zwar bis zu 120FPS (Hz) darstellen, aber dafür muss die im Spiel/Anwendung erreichten FPS ≤ 120 sein, um den Vorteil eines 120Hz Monitors ausnutzen zu können.



Wenn das stimmt, würde im Umkehrfall ein Game mit 100Fps auf einem 60Hz moni auch ruckeln?!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. November 2011)

Sirsalem schrieb:


> Wenn das stimmt, würde im Umkehrfall ein Game mit 100Fps auf einem 60Hz moni auch ruckeln?!


 
Tut es ja in einem anderen Sinne auch - das nennt man *Tearing*


----------



## Own3r (24. November 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Tut es ja in einem anderen Sinne auch - das nennt man *Tearing*



Genau so ist es, denn die Grafikkarte baut Bilder viel schneller auf, als der Monitor sie darstellen kann.
 Während also ein Bild am Monitor zu sehen ist, wird von der Grafikkarte das nächste schon ausgegeben, was der Monitor anschließend versucht darstellen. Dann kommt es zu einer Überlagerung und es entsteht Tearing.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. November 2011)

schade nur das ein 120hz monitor auch bei schwächeren systemen und niedrigen fps zu weniger sichtbarem tearring neigt als ein 60hz monitor ...
es mag zwar im hintergrund zu 'mehr' tearring kommen, durch die kürzere anzeigedauer blendet das gehirn diese nur leider aus so das für den nutzen der gegenteilige effekt entsteht und tearring auch ohne vsync verschwindet mit dem effekt das das bild ruhiger und besser aussieht und wirkt


----------



## Sirsalem (25. November 2011)

Ihr wollt mir doch jetz nicht erzählen das es so ist, das ein Bild von den 60, bzw 120 Bilder *pro Sekunde* schneller dargestellt wird, der Moni aber noch das alte Bild mitanzeigt(?), dies zu einer Überstrahlung kommt und ein Menschliches Auge erkennen kann, und dem noch einem Namen gibt? 

Sachen gbit´s


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. November 2011)

Sirsalem schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mir doch jetz nicht erzählen das es so ist, das ein Bild von den 60, bzw 120 Bilder *pro Sekunde* schneller dargestellt wird, der Moni aber noch das alte Bild mitanzeigt(?), dies zu einer Überstrahlung kommt und ein Menschliches Auge erkennen kann, und dem noch einem Namen gibt?
> 
> Sachen gbit´s


 
Hier wirds erklärt:
Tearing


----------

